# Frame report??



## gotgoat (Nov 24, 2008)

I took my car in today to get it put on the framer.. they told me it was in spec. I disagree. the areas in yellow is what I question. The area in RED still was not explained to me that I understood. Could someone plesae tell me if this looks good or what. the car was hit from behind.


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

What might be the issue, is the rear cradle is in fact adjustable and takes a special fixture. What usually shows up in the rear are significant variations in rear quarter panel attachments.

mike
dms


----------

